# got a good buy



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

found a guy hard up for money and sold me his backrest/cargo box for 35 buck


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

put a rattle can of black on it and it looks great


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

man that was a steal of a deal i wish i could find a deal like that but i dont need a back second seat cuz the girl just holds on to me lol :lol:


----------

